# Puppies and a Leaky Kayak, Apr 4, 2018, Rudee



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Another belated report. For the record keeping purpose (fishing, issues we encounter when kayak fishing). 

It's been very slow in Rudee. I caught 2 puppies at 21-22". But I had to quit fishing because of the leaky kayak.

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Joe that shows a real fishing day. Sometimes things just go wrong. Nice pups though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

At least you post when you don't catch a lot. Takes guts, but you did it. Thanks for the report, Joe!


----------

